# Couple pic 's of Rub Line 3 D range in Moneta , VA



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I shot a new 3D range Today with Nick ,and John Lewis Rub Line 3 D archery Range .Great place Targets were in great shape coures set up great mix of targets set up nice mix of long and short .
It looked like Hunter had a fair amount of shooters we skipped 5 targets just to get ahead of some big groups .


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Couple more .Couple groups of other people shooting also .


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Still more pic's.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Couple more .We had a good time as always the weather was a lot better than this time last week .I hope you enjoy the pic's I like taking them and sharing them with everyone .I can wait to go back and do it again .Thanks for looking and Thank You Hunter for giving us another place to shoot .


----------



## armyguy00 (Jan 30, 2016)

looks awesome


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice, thanks John!


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks good! Need to get my stuff up and running so I can join you guys.


----------



## khaleguitar (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, I'm in Salem, VA gonna check it out!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Your welcome Nick . Your going to like it Bob nice mix of woods with some power line shots .
It's a great looking course ,Hunter is open minded and a great young man he willing to work and make it even better than it was .He's off to a great start we should all help him out by supporting him .
Everyone around here now has another great place to shoot . Thanks again Hunter .


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

:thumbs_up puts me in the mood for spring time


----------



## 3Dfever65 (Feb 9, 2006)

Good pictures John
Very nice looking range


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Yes it was a nice range and good to see some old friends enjoying a nice day.


----------

